# New hedgie and I'm stuck for names



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I got my first hedgehog today and she is adorable. I've looked for ages to find a hedgehog as they don't seem to be widely available in the UK and I finally found one  . I think she is white-bellied chocolate but I will have to get some pictures so someone can help me out.  

I've always been bad at choosing names for animals but choosing a name for my new hedgehog seems harder than usual. I've been reading posts on the forum about names and everyone has bloody amazing names. I like quite unusual names. I'd love some help.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Wait 'til you get to know her a bit...something about how she behaves will twig something in your brain and WHAM! Named.

If you still haven't named her in...say...three days?...we will give you some hints. But the name has to mean something to YOU!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to HHC & Congrats on your new hedgie!!! I'm so excited for you.

What kinds of names are you interested in? Some people like silly names, or food names, or names that mean hedgehog in different languages. 

We had a list 4 pages long before we decided on Cholla for our first hedgie. 

Can't wait to hear more about her!!


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you 

MissC : I usually wait a few days before naming my others pets.. mainly because I'm so rubbish -.-' 
So far I have one name for her: Tumbles. She tried climbing on top of her igloo and well, it didn't work out for her :lol: 

PJM : Yeah, I read on other posts that you had a veryy long list of names, I don't know how you did it :')
I quite like silly unusual names.

:mrgreen: I can't wait to learn more about her either, hopefully she isn't a little grumpy hedgie.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

I like Tumbles, I think it's cute, and to my knowledge we don't have a Tumbles here. Does anything stick out in your mind when you look at her?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Tumbles is AWESOME!!! and very original and meets my very strict criteria for naming pets.  

ummm...where are the pics...we can't approve of the name until we see a face...


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

How did you come up with the name Snarf? It's one of the oddest names I've seen on here :')

:lol: Not to worry, as soon as she ventures out of her mass of fleece in bed I'll snap some quick pictures of her. She may cause a minor heartattack though because she's pretty **** cute.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

yeah i like Tumbles too, kinda cute!


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

As promised, here is my new little girl.  
Sorry about the picture quality, I had to use my Ipod because it was the only thing on hand.


----------



## haleylove (Jan 19, 2011)

Aw, she's adorable! 
I do enjoy the name Tumbles...


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

tazzatrillz said:


> How did you come up with the name Snarf? It's one of the oddest names I've seen on here :')
> 
> :lol: Not to worry, as soon as she ventures out of her mass of fleece in bed I'll snap some quick pictures of her. She may cause a minor heartattack though because she's pretty darn cute.


Snarf's name...saw on web that someone had named their something-or-other Snork...texted the idea of Snorf to my BF...he misunderstood and when he got home, he asked about Snarf' or something like it...we also considered Snark...which, in hind-sight, would have been more fitting. :roll: "Snarf" IS exactly the noise he makes when he's snuffling...and everyone who's met him has said "That's perfect" when they've heard his name. he causes quite a stir at the vet. :roll:

I can totally relate to the fleece-hidden hedgie pics...<sigh>


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Tumbles the soccer pro! I love it! She is quite the little cutie!!!


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

:lol: I honestly can't imagine the noise he makes. I've heard *no name* making little snuffling noises and of course I 've had the growling but snark.. no such luck haha.

I saw your pictures you posted of the hedgie bag with no Snarf in sight and I almost peed my pants laughing.


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

That ball looks massive compared to her, I never realised she was so small.

I think Tumbles is definately a name that's sticking, she's just unbelievably clumsy.


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

My dad just shared another interesting version to why she should be called Tumbles.. he said it's short for tumbleweed which is prickley.

Ah, the man has a viewpoint on life that I just cannot grasp.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

Tumbles seems nice
names I'm considering for a hedgehog are Needles, Cactus, weasel (why not?lol), MorningStar(after the weapon not satan), Maurice, Chips(hedgehog flavoured chips), and I've always wanted to name something Bob.
I'd have to have the little guy/gal for a little while before naming.


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

I love Maurice, although it just reminds me of Beauty and the Beast. :roll: 

My boyfriend has always wanted to name something Clive, so I understand where you're coming from with always wanting to use a name for something buuuut my hedgehog is a girl so it was a pointless endevour for him.
I think you should name your hedgehog Bob.. if it's a boy of course, if you've always wanted to name something that :')

Your signature is exactly what I said to my boyfriend/mum/dad/anyone else when they told me to name the hedgehog Sonic (before I found out I was getting a girl). It made me laugh :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

tazzatrillz said:


> My dad just shared another interesting version to why she should be called Tumbles.. he said it's short for tumbleweed which is prickley.
> 
> Ah, the man has a viewpoint on life that I just cannot grasp.


 :shock: 
For pete's sake...this never occuurred to me. D'OH!! Your dad's pretty wise. For a man.


----------



## tazzatrillz (Feb 4, 2011)

I know, the man has wisened over night, it's a bloody miracle.


----------

